# Hawthorn Flyar Help??



## MonsterMetal (Aug 2, 2008)

Hello all.

I am far from a bike expert and could use a little assistance and was told maybe you all could help?

I am looking for some parts for this Hawthorn... Someone painted "Hawthorn Flyar" on the tank and think it fits, misspelled and all.

SN# 14-FH 
       39208

First off can someone tell me who built this bike?   Hawthorn is a store name for Wards right?  So A  "Hawthorn" could be one of several MFG?  I have a Hawthorn Duralium  which is obviously a Monark Silver King

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3087/2725428013_be7260691b_o.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3173/2725427959_b0b445e431_o.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3075/2726252788_b3bffffe6a_o.jpg


Any pictures of what this thing should look like? What the bars, rack, lights and so forth that are correct?
( I am actually not worried about correct, I plan on riding this as a "rat"  but If I stumbled upon them at a swap meet I would surly want to know what I was looking at) 



Ok... So first off the fork is in pretty rough shape.   Its hard to tell from the pictures but its bent back probably an inch toward the downtube.  Its also split from a freeze about a third of the way down.     I think I could probably to more damage than good by just trying to muscle it back into place.   Any chance someone has a fork that would fly?  The springer and truss are in serviceable shape

One arm of the crank has been "torched" off... I assume someone wanted the pedals and couldn't get them off.

I can come up with a stem and bars but if someone had the right parts Id sure be interested

Also It has a New Departure two speed hub.   It looks to be serviceable but the cable/mechanism are missing.    Are these available as NOS?   

The rack is missing the light lens and one strut..  Headlamp is gone.  Horn is in the tank but looks pretty bad....Not much hope there I suppose but while I am asking I might as well 

Thanks in advance...

Larry the blacksmith


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Aug 2, 2008)

*Columbia*

Hello,

I am no expert either (and you may want to verify what I tell you) but I believe that is a Columbia built bicycle. The particular springer, fenders, carrier, forks and shifter look like Columbia components.


----------



## rjs5700 (Aug 2, 2008)

Your bike was built by DP Harris. Same as a Rollfast. Prewar, probably mid thirties to early forties. Looks like it is mostly complete. The fork should be repairable. The two speed New Departure was used on a lot of different bikes.


----------



## 30sRollfast (Aug 2, 2008)

what you have is a 1941 hawthorne standard tank model as seen on page 188 of the collectable elgin-j.c.higgins,hawthorne bicycles book


----------

